# Micklem bridle



## ktj1891 (24 September 2013)

Anyone have any experience with these bridles, why you got them and how you think they have benefitted your horse?

Also can you advise me on fitting? I have a 16hh TB - debating whether to get a small horse/cob or Standard Horse?


----------



## HBM1 (24 September 2013)

I have one, my horse loves it.  In fairness, he is a newly backed youngster, but does go better in it and "mouths" a lot less.  It holds the bit more still in his mouth.   He is a 16.2 stallion, so his face is widening, (he is only four) - I got the "large horse" one as the standard only goes up to a narrow faced 16.2, so for yours, I would go for the large horse one too, though a standard would likely fit you would be quite near the end for all the holes.

there is a very good video on you tube of William showing you how to put it together.  A word of advice the photo on the Horseware ad for it is wrong, the wider part of the headpiece faces towards the withers, not the forelock....here is the video  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NHgj6fAvyP8

Here is a gratuitous piccie of my boy in his....


----------



## Scarlett (24 September 2013)

I have one, I bought it originally for a horse that struggled to keep a consistent contact and leans to the right, it definitely helps him. I use it on my other horse too who is far more stable in the contact in it too. I also use it bitless on both of them and use it for lunging - I have the multi bridle version. I see it as an essential bit of my kit.

Size wise my guys are both TB's who fit in standard cob size bridles and head collars and I have a standard horse Micklem and it fits fine, if anything it's a wee bit big as I have had to punch holes in the noseband strap.


----------



## Brightbay (24 September 2013)

ktj1891 said:



			Anyone have any experience with these bridles, why you got them and how you think they have benefitted your horse?

Also can you advise me on fitting? I have a 16hh TB - debating whether to get a small horse/cob or Standard Horse?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I love it   I got it because for some reason all the bridles I had seemed to rub the horse's cheek bones - he has quite a large head, and neither regular size nor WB size fitted him well.

It fits him perfectly and has worked out really well for us.  I used the measurement tables and he was just into the biggest size - when it arrived it was easy to adjust and fitted well.

I use it bitless with reins just clipped on the side rings, and with the curb strap very loose, so all the fancy extra things that came with it are still in a bag in the cupboard!

Gratuitous pic - this was us on a 20km ride a few weeks ago - he's in the middle   Bridle got quite a few comments - it does look a bit smarter than we normally do! You can see he has a rather massive head (and he's 17hh, so the Large Horse size was probably a good idea... He is also Irish, and there is a view that the Micklems suit Irish type horses better than other breeds...)


----------



## lula (24 September 2013)

very much considering getting one for my young horse too. Although i think the competition bridle looks smarter then the training one (combination bridle), i do like the fact i can lunge from the middle nose ring without having to use a lunge cavesson over it or lunge off the bit rings which i am reluctant to do with a 4 yrd old so am liking this bridle for its various uses.

Have heard the leather isnt great quality for the price though -(over £100 squids), can anyone who's got one comment on that?


----------



## LCH611 (24 September 2013)

I think you would probably find the small horse too small. I use one on a Connemara with a fairly short head and it is pretty much on the last holes around his chin & jaw. I really rate it though as he was very inclined to throw his head about and that behaviour has all but stopped now.

I found the leather quality to be fine


----------



## lula (24 September 2013)

HBM1 said:



			Here is a gratuitous piccie of my boy in his....






Click to expand...

HBM1, is this the havana coloured Micklem or lighter shade of brown they make it in?


----------



## djlynwood (24 September 2013)

Ive used one for 3 months now. I think its great.

I never really had any issues to try to solve but I was ready to get a new bridle anyway. I had been eyeing up the Micklem for months before and decided that I really like the concept of it. It made sense.

I decided to buy one as I thought that if it was not suitable I would easily sell it on at not a great loss. They seem to sell second hand for the same price as new. 

My horse seems to like it and seems more responsive and steadier in the contact.

I also like the fact that its very easy to clean!

I have the competition bridle but Im thinking of getting the multi bridle too.


----------



## djlynwood (24 September 2013)

Forgot to add that I got the standard horse size for my 16h ish mare with thoroughbred head. It fits perfectly.

I really like the quality of the leather on the competition bridle.


----------



## CeeCee (24 September 2013)

I call it my magic bridle  

I bought mine as a last ditch effort to get my girl to accept a consistent contact.  She was very hit or miss previously, we'd sometimes produce a good test but i'd always feel as if i was teetering on the edge of her evading the contact.  I really wish i'd bought this ages ago, she immediately loved it our marks went from the low to mid 60's to mid 70's!, I can really ride her now and take that check if I need it without feeling like she'll throw her toys out of the pram.  She's a 16.1 TB and I have the small horse competion bridle.  

http://i1289.photobucket.com/albums...0151881131583749_1224477021_o_zps6a1b53ab.jpg

Edited to add the leather IMO isn't fantastic quality, i'd expect better on a "normal" £100 plus bridle,  also the reins on the competition bridle are very short, so a free walk etc you are on the buckle, i'll be investing in some longer reins without the cheap rubber matrigale stops.  However this said it's worth every penny in my book!


----------



## djlynwood (24 September 2013)

CeeCee said:



			Edited to add the leather IMO isn't fantastic quality, i'd expect better on a "normal" £100 plus bridle,  also the reins on the competition bridle are very short, so a free walk etc you are on the buckle, i'll be investing in some longer reins without the cheap rubber matrigale stops.  However this said it's worth every penny in my book!
		
Click to expand...

That is true about the reins being really short.


----------



## HBM1 (24 September 2013)

lula said:



			HBM1, is this the havana coloured Micklem or lighter shade of brown they make it in?
		
Click to expand...


Lula this is actually the tobacco coloured one, I believe they aren't making them anymore...but I like it and it is darkening in time.  I think the havana colour is a darker brown than my one.


----------



## LittleGinger (24 September 2013)

HBM1 said:



			Here is a gratuitous piccie of my boy in his....






Click to expand...


What a stunner!!

I only know 2 people with these but both rave about them. I was tempted to get one for my Welshie, but knew he'd be retiring soon and they were a bit too pricey for a few weeks'/months' use. Will probably get one for future horse though - might try this website:

http://www.hireamicklembridle.co.uk/

Has anyone used it? I'm aware I've posted twice about this site now tonight but I DON'T work for them (or know them, etc.!). I found the site for another thread and then it led me to open this one and have a look at people's opinions so I could decide whether it was worth hiring or not..


----------



## HBM1 (24 September 2013)

Thank you littleginger


----------



## Elsbells (24 September 2013)

I bought one and my girl loves it. I bought an elevator bridle origionally and wish now that id gone with my gut feeling and bought the Micklem instead. My girl had lots of bridle/bit issues which are all but gone now and it's obvious she's far more comfortable and accepting. Gone too is the manic head rubbing. The design makes good sense.


----------



## dotty1 (25 September 2013)

My mare goes very well in hers, much steadier in the hand, she is also a headshaker which seems to have stopped too (unless shes grown out of it).  She is a chunky 15.2 with quite a long head and standard horse is perfect for her. I have a dark havanna competition one and the leather is lovely.  Haven't tried the reins yet, she has a short neck so not a problem for me if they are shorter.   Well worth a try and they make good money on Ebay.


----------



## ktj1891 (25 September 2013)

Cool I think I will try one. So would you all say a standard horse for 16hh thoroughbred?


----------



## YasandCrystal (25 September 2013)

I have 2 - I started with the multi bridle and have now bought the competition one which is a better quality leather. They are just a brilliant design and they look very smart too imo. I love the padded headpiece. I have 2 standard size so they fit 3 of my horses. I will have to save to buy another couple.  The standard horse fits my 17.1hh WB, my Dales and my 14.2hh cob mare. I haven't yet tried it on my young ISH mare - she has a very fine face, so may need a smaller size.


----------

